# SimCity 4



## mauvais (Apr 25, 2013)

SimCity 5? Fuhgeddaboudit.

In this thread we will talk about SimCity 4.

For a start, you can go big. Biiiiiig.







Also, you can mod it. You can mod it to have proper farms:






...roads that take you weeks to build:






...some other stuff:






...and even a load of stats. Who doesn't like stats?






And you can play it whenever you like. Ha ha ha. Plus it costs £10.

Anyone?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 25, 2013)

Still play Sim City 4 on a regular basis but never managed anything quite that impressive.

Mine's the one with the Rush Hour add-on pack.

Occasionally crashes on Windows 7 though, which I guess isn't surprising.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 25, 2013)

Same for me, crash wise. There's a bit on improving reliability here but I haven't tried it: http://attendthis.net/cba/index.php...ng-the-best-performance-and-eliminating-ctds/

I also use a launcher that enables periodic auto-save.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2013)

I could never get very far with SC4. No matter what I do, the people in my city insist on having everything run smoothly but refuse to pay enough tax to make this possible. Cut spending, everyone leaves town. Raise taxes, everyone leaves town. Fail to build all the stuff people want, everyone leaves town. Why don't these fuckers understand that it's about me building an incredibly complicated mass transit network, not about them living happy and productive lives


----------



## mauvais (Apr 25, 2013)

For that I just cheat. £700m? I do believe I will.


----------



## mack (Apr 28, 2013)

2.99 on steam now..


----------



## mauvais (Apr 28, 2013)

This is my current favoured waste of time:






a part of three cities:






which is in turn a part of this little playground:


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 28, 2013)

mauvais said:


> For that I just cheat. £700m? I do believe I will.



how do you get that much? last time I played I couldn't find a cheat to get more than a million which obviously isn't enough for any reasonable kind of transport infrastructure.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 28, 2013)

Also, anyone using any good mods? I tried the Network Add-on Mod a couple of times but couldn't get level crossings to work properly with it so gave up.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> how do you get that much? last time I played I couldn't find a cheat to get more than a million which obviously isn't enough for any reasonable kind of transport infrastructure.


A memory editor, specifically the decades-old Cheat-o-matic, which may still exist on the web. I think there's one called Peek but I might be wrong. The sort of utility where you scan, change the value in game and repeat until there's only one, which you modify.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Also, anyone using any good mods? I tried the Network Add-on Mod a couple of times but couldn't get level crossings to work properly with it so gave up.


NAM is the obvious one but it's not always trivial. I'll try and list what I use next time I'm on the PC.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 29, 2013)

mauvais said:


> A memory editor, specifically the decades-old Cheat-o-matic, which may still exist on the web. I think there's one called Peek but I might be wrong. The sort of utility where you scan, change the value in game and repeat until there's only one, which you modify.


 
I used to do that sort of thing on my BBC Micro with a hex editor. 255 lives on Chukie Egg!


----------



## mauvais (Apr 29, 2013)

For mods, this is a great start. The main things I can think of that I use:

* NAM
* Roadtop Mass Transit - lets you plop bus stops and subways on top of roads to keep things neat
* PEG - the agricultural mod
* Census Repository
* World Class Hospital building, because the standard ones are quickly overwhelmed


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2013)

mack said:


> 2.99 on steam now..


 
Just bought it for £2.49. 

Looks like anyone who got it yesterday got done for 50p.


----------



## mack (Apr 29, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just bought it for £2.49.
> 
> Looks like anyone who got it yesterday got done for 50p.


 
Yeah sorry It was £2.49 - couldn't remember the price..knew it was £2 something.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2013)

mack said:


> Yeah sorry It was £2.49 - couldn't remember the price..knew it was £2 something.


 
Cheap as, anyway. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's a trailer for the forthcoming mobile app:


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone want Simcity 4 Deluxe Edition?

I appear to have a free copy to give away. (I suspect I bought it for the wife, she never DLed it / opened a Steam account, and I'm fully aware there's just no chance I'll ever find the time to play it. It'd be right towards the bottom of my 'to play' list, which already contains an absurd number of games).


----------

